# Thomson / STB  IP1101PC netzteil/kabel



## Henninges (26. Juli 2009)

moin community...

ich habe hier einen maxdome mediareceiver ( thomson/stb 1101pc ) geschenkt bekommen, bzw. hat ihn meine frau von einem arbeitskollegen ergattern können...

der kasten soll ja vielfältig benutzbar sein, ist im grunde ein "normaler" pc mit celeron 600 cpu und weiterer intel hardware, 128mb ram und windows ce als betriebssystem...

nun fehlt mir jedoch die stromversorgung für das gerät...wenn man sich die bilder von der platine anschaut :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnte man denken das das netzteil auf der platine sitzt, wird wohl auch so sein...

die rückseitigen anschlüsse :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zeigen auf der linken seite diesen dreipoligen stromstecker...

wo bekomme ich den so einen stecker her ? kann ich da jeden benutzen oder muss es dann der von "thomson" sein ?? 

das ist doch sicher so ein "universal" stecker den man in jedes gerät mit so einem anschluss benutzen kann, oder ???


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2009)

Das ist dieser Euro-Stecker, den man an 99% aller normalgroßen Kaltgeräten findet, nur das dem hier nochne extra Ader für die Erdung geschenkt wurde. Du kannst da jedes x-beliebige Kabel drin betreiben, ist ein "offener Standard" so wie bei PC-Netzteilen zB, du könntest sogar einen normalen 2poligen Eurostecker nutzen, hast dann bloß keine Erdung am Gerät. Ich habe zB ein TFT Netzteil hier rumliegen, da ist die 3.Ader am Stecker vorhanden, aber im Inneren gar nicht mit dem Gerät verbunden >< Falls du auf ein 3 poliges setzen möchtest, sowas gibts oft im Notebook-Lager, die haben oft solche Anschlüsse wie hier >Klück müch<


----------



## Henninges (26. Juli 2009)

kleeblatt, genau,... es sieht aus wie ein kleeblatt...nach deinem hinweis mit dem notebook, habe ich mir mal den netzstecker von meinem angeschaut...in der tat, es passt einwandfrei und das gerät startet. vielen dank für deinen hinweis !


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Juli 2009)

Kein Ding, sieht man immer öfter solche Stecker, weiß nur net nach welchen Kriterien die Hersteller entscheiden obs nun geerdet werden soll oder nicht. Mein Notebook hats auch dran, unser fetter LCD im Wohnzimmer zB hat den stinknormalen Stecker - wer weiß, wenns bei dir klappt freut mich


----------



## Henninges (26. Juli 2009)

yo, läuft...muss nur noch herausfinden wie ich das ding "hacken" kann um einen normalen dektopbetrieb zu gewährleisten...diese maxdome geschichte ist nicht wirklich ein hit...ausserdem habe ich noch keine option gefunden um die digitalen audioanschlüsse zu aktivieren...


----------



## feivel (26. Juli 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> yo, läuft...muss nur noch herausfinden wie ich das ding "hacken" kann um einen normalen dektopbetrieb zu gewährleisten...diese maxdome geschichte ist nicht wirklich ein hit...ausserdem habe ich noch keine option gefunden um die digitalen audioanschlüsse zu aktivieren...




ich hatte auf dieser box schon eine alternative software laufen, gibts ein extra forum mit anleitungen dazu.

Thomson [Archiv] - IP-Phone-Forum

hier solltest du eine menge finden...

aber überzeugt hatte es mich nicht, maxdome war auch *******, irgendwann hab ich das ding ganz einfach ehrlich gesagt, weggeschmissen


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juli 2009)

Das ist der Kleeblattstecker, auch "MickyMaus Stecker" genannt, naja, ich finde letzteren Namen nicht sonderlich toll. 

@euMelBeumel:
Ein Kabel mit einem Eurostecker wird nicht passen, denn die Kontakte sind (leicht) anderst, das ist aber umbedingt erforderlich, denn ansonsten könnte man ja einfach so ein Schutzklasse 1 Gerät ohne Schutzleiter betreiben (Wobei bei der Prüfung der Geräte nicht mehr auf die Schutzklasse geachtet wird bzw. diese nicht mehr relevant ist, denn es gibt einfach zu viele Mischformen, das bekannteste Beispiel wird wohl das Handynetzteil sein, hat keinen Schutzleiter und ist berührungssicher isoliert, jedoch sind die Kontakte für das Handy nicht isoliert, hier Schutzklasse 3 usw.).


----------



## Henninges (28. Juli 2009)

ich habe nach einem solchen kleeblattstecker bei einem lokalen fernsehreparatur "fuzzi" nachgefragt...der konnte damit auch nach aufzeichnen überhaupt nichts anfangen...


----------



## feivel (28. Juli 2009)

ganz banal:

nicht beim fernsehfuzzi..sondern beim computerfuzzi wahrscheinlich erhältlich 



ich kenns nur unter mickymaus stecker


ansonsten wennde wirklich kein erfolg haben solltest 

ACTEBIS ROLINE Stromkabel 3polig Notebook-Buchse 180cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

